
Y Combinator just graduated a record batch, but bigger plans are in works - tim333
http://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/blog/techflash/2016/03/y-combinator-latest-batch-was-a-record-but-bigger.html
======
tim333
> "I'm more excited for GM than I am for Cruise," he said. "To me, that is
> going to mean GM beats Toyota."

I wonder if that will play out

